# Laying hens



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

On average hens need 14 hrs of sunlight per day to produce an egg. Since its almost fall and I get about 12 hrs of sunlight a day. What kind of light will be the best to put it my coop to make it attest 14 hrs so I can get some eggs???


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Sorry, I'm going to be no help.

I let Mother Nature rule, IMO she knows best. For me it is a time for the hens to recharge ... in a matter of speaking. I get eggs year round just not as many as spring and summer ...

It is just like milking a goat/cow each and every day ... I let nature take them down to recharge for the next birth. (not milking them the whole year)

Again this is IMO ...


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I could not agree more with Sundancers. It's like that catholic woman with 14 children all a year apart and she has no teeth or hair anymore. Bodies are just not meant to be in production 100% of the time. There is a season....


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Agree !! And thanks for the stunning visual there EV !! I just threw up in my mouth a little bit... Yummy !


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Bet it was BBQ too, huh.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

No mam... I can't afford BBQ, only when others pay for it !


----------



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

Haha alright ! Thanks


----------



## crazybirdchick (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't use artificial lighting either. I am in Minnesota and feel the hens need to reserve their energy for our harsh winters. We do miss the eggs though!


----------



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

Do your hens still lay eggs in the winter?


----------

